# ... immer neue italienische Sexstartseite!



## cayenne (5. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leutz!

Ich habe immer wieder (alle 2 h) eine neue italienische Sexstartseite!

http://www.sexvideopro.com/index2.php?1462

Und überdies kommt ein WinMoviePlugIn auf den Desktop, in das Startmenü, in die Schnellstartleiste und in das Schnellstartmenü!

Der avast - Virenscanner und der AdAware SE finden nichts!

Was kann ich tun?

Bitte um Eure Hilfe!

Danke! Cayenne


----------



## Steffen Giers (5. Juni 2005)

1. Browser-Cache leeren! (Cookies)
2. Registry Säubern... Reg-Cleaner


----------

